# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  Λευκή κουκουβάγια του χιονιού..... σε petshop Ηρακλείου !!

## karakonstantakis

*Εχτές πέρασα από ένα πετ σοπ εδώ στο Ηράκλειο για να δω τιμές για καναρίνια και να πάρω υπόστρωμα για φωλιές (να είμαι έτοιμος όταν έρθει η ώρα) !! Στο συγκεκριμένο πετ σοπ μπήκα για πρώτη φορά !! 

Έκπληκτος βρέθηκα μπροστά σε αυτό το θέαμα (ο Θεός να το κάνει Θέαμα...)

ΛΕΥΚΗ ΚΟΥΚΟΥΒΑΓΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΧΙΟΝΙΟΥ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

** 

Λευκή Κουκουβάγια λοιπόν μέσα σε Τζαμαρία.... και επάνω σε ένα κούτσουρο !!!!!!!!! Του ζήτησα να την βγάλω μια φώτο, και το ύφος του μου φάνηκε λίγο παράξενο....... Προτίμησα να μην βγάλω τελικά φώτο και έφυγα σκεφτικός & συνάμα προβληματισμένος από το μαγαζί !!!  Δεν μου άρεσε αυτό και λέω θα το ψάξω να δω τη στο καλό παίζεται !!! 

Σήμερα λοιπόν αφού googlara στο διαδίκτυο.... έπεσα σε ένα σωρό αναφορές και καταγγελίες για το εν λόγω πετ σοπ Ηρακλείου !! Νααααα λοιπόν γιατί τέτοια αντίδραση από το κατάστημα !!!!!  Το απίστευτο είναι ότι αρχικά του κατασχέσανε την κουκουβάγια........ και μετά από λίγο καιρό του επιστράφηκε πίσω για πώληση !! Το άγριο πτηνό δεν φέρει δακτυλίδι- πιστοποίηση !!!  

**

google --->* https://www.google.gr/webhp?source=s...w=1366&bih=643
*
Καταγγελία --->* http://www.kozaro.com/tro-ma-ktiko-b...u-hioniou.html
*
Εφημερίδα ---->* http://www.patris.gr/articles/205402...2#.USCIux3wm3E
*

*Κάτι αντίστοιχο και στο άλλο θέμα μου με Κροκόδειλο σε γνωστή ταβέρνα του Ηρακλείου ---> * Κροκόδειλος στο Ηράκλειο Κρήτης !!!!!!!!!

----------


## kostas0206

Απαραδεκτο!  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## jk21

ελληνικο κρατος ..... να δουμε αν απειληθουν με καμμια καταγγελια στην ευρωπαικη ενωση (το θεμα εχει ποιος εχει τη δυναμη και τα χρηματα να το κινησει ) ... που θα τρεχουν και δεν θα φτανουν ολοι ,για την προστιμαρα που θα φαμε μετα

----------


## jk21

και μετα ακουω διαφορους εν ειδη στρουθοκαμηλου ,να διαμαρτυρονται γιατι οι ψευτοοικολογικες οργανωσεις (οπως τις ονομαζουν ) δεν ειναι καθε εβδομαδα στο σχιστο ... λες και εκεινοι ειναι ... ή μαλλον καποιοι απο αυτους ειναι ... αλλα για αλλο λογο

----------


## Anestisko

ολοι θελουν να κερδισουν λεφτα με καθε τροπο.... Απαραδεκτο   ::

----------


## panos70

Απαραδεκτο ...............

----------


## xarhs

τι πανεμορφο ζωο............. τελικα ο ανθρωπος εχει χασει τις αξιες του

----------


## Ρία

> *Το απίστευτο είναι ότι αρχικά του κατασχέσανε την κουκουβάγια........ και μετά από λίγο καιρό του επιστράφηκε πίσω για πώληση !! Το άγριο πτηνό δεν φέρει δακτυλίδι- πιστοποίηση !!*


ρε παιδιά!! δηλαδή τώρα αυτός ο συχαμερός την έχει ακόμα;;;;

----------


## mariakappa

να τηλεφωνησω στην αιγινα?

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Δυστυχώς Ναι !!!!!!!!!!!!!  Πλήρωσε κάπου 600 ευρώ πρόστιμο από οτι διάβασα, και αυτό ήταν όλο.... !!! 

*Το ομορφότερο πλάσμα που έχω δει στα 37 μου !!!*

----------


## mariakappa

θα παρω αυριο στην αιγινα για να δω τι γινεται σε αυτες τις περιπτωσεις.

----------


## mariakappa

τωρα μολις διαβασα αυτο :

*Καταγγελία για “κουκουβάγια του χιονιού” που επέστρεψε για πώληση σε pet shop!*

Σε καταγγελία προχώρησε η πρόεδρος της Ζωόφιλης Δράσης Γεωργία Στεφανάκη με αφορμή την απόφαση του Μονομελούς Πλημμελειοδικείου Ηρακλείου να επιστραφεί προς πώληση σε pet shop άγριο προστατευόμενο πτηνό του είδους NYCTEA SCANDIACA που είχε κατασχεθεί. Παραδόθηκε για φιλοξενία στο ΕΚΠΑΖ Αίγινας ενώ σχηματίστηκε δικογραφία κατά του ιδιοκτήτη του pet shop στο οποίο επιβλήθηκε και πρόστιμο. 
Μεταξύ άλλων αναφέρει: 
“Στην εκδίκαση της ποινικής δίκης κατά του έμπορα κατόχου του άγριου πτηνού NYCTEA SCAΝDIACA, που πραγματοποιήθηκε στο Μονομελές Πλημμελειοδικείο Ηρακλείου, ο κάτοχος κρίθηκε αθώος ελλείψει δόλου και διατάχτηκε μάλιστα η απόδοση του κατασχεθέντος στον ιδιοκτήτη!!
Το πρώην «κατασχεμένο» άγριο πτηνό επεστράφη στον κάτοχό του και ευρίσκεται ξανά προς πώληση στο ίδιο pet shop και ούτε γάτα... ούτε ζημιά”! 
Η επιστολή συνεχίζει: 
“Ερωτώ ποία είναι η Εγκύκλιος διαταγή του Υπουργείου Αγροτικής Ανάπτυξης που ο Συνήγορος υπερασπιστής κατέθεσε στο δικαστήριο με την οποία εξαιρεί ένα ζωντανό πτηνό που ανήκει σε είδος που περιλαμβάνεται στο πίνακα Α του κανονισμού (ΕΚ) 398/97 και που διέπεται Παγκόσμια από το αυστηρότερο καθεστώς προστασίας που προβλέπει το θεσμικό πλαίσιο της Σύμβασης CITES και βάσει αυτής εδόθη δικαίωμα επιστροφής. Η ύπαρξη της «επικαλούμενης» Διάταξης από το Συνήγορο εάν υφίσταται, έρχεται σε πλήρη αντίθεση με τις διατάξεις του Ν.2055/1992 “Κύρωση Σύμβασης διεθνούς εμπορίας ειδών άγριας πανίδας & χλωρίδας που κινδυνεύουν να εξαφανιστούν”. 
Πώς γίνεται να επιστρέφεται ένα άγριο προστατευόμενο πτηνό Nyctea Scandiaca το οποίο ΔΕΝ ΦΕΡΕΙ ΔΑΚΤΥΛΙΟ ΣΗΜΑΝΣΗΣ που αυτό και μόνον επιβάλλει την κατάσχεσή του!.
3)Κατά της υπ αριθμ 6929/2011 αθωωτικής απόφασης του Μονομελούς Πλημμελειοδικείου Ηρακλείου ουδέποτε ασκήθηκε έφεση παρότι εζητήθη με το υπ αριθμ πρωτοκόλλου 1831 και με φέρουσα ημερομηνία 18-05-2011 έγγραφο του Δ/ντή Δασών Ηρακλείου προς την Εισαγγελία Ηρακλείου έτσι η απόφαση έχει καταστεί τελεσίδικη .Ερωτώ ποίος έπρεπε να εφεσιβάλει την συγκεκριμένη απόφαση και για ποιους λόγους δεν ασκήθηκε η έφεση”. 

κι εγω ηθελα να παρω στην Αιγινα..... :Mad0234: 

ας μαζεψουμε λοιπον λεφτα οιλοι μαζι για να την αγορασουμε.μονο αυτη η λυση υπαρχει.και αν καποιος την αγορασει που μπορει να την ελευθυερωσει?

----------


## karakonstantakis

*.............................Ύστερα από την ονομαστική καταγγελία μου με την ιδιότητα της εκπροσώπου του Ε.Κ.Π.Α.Ζ και της προέδρου της Ζωόφιλης Δράσης σε βάρος PET SHOP της πόλης μας, για την παράνομη κατοχή και εμπορία άγριου νυκτόβιου πτηνού του είδους NYCTEA SCAΝDIACA, που ανήκει στο πίνακα Α του κανονισμού (ΕΚ) 398/97 και που διέπεται Παγκόσμια από το αυστηρότερο καθεστώς προστασίας που προβλέπει το θεσμικό πλαίσιο της Σύμβασης CITES και απαγορεύει ξεκάθαρα την εμπορία και κατοχή της, το εν λόγω προστατευόμενο πτηνό, -κατόπιν της καταγγελίας μου- ως ήταν φυσικό κατασχέθηκε άμεσα από το τμήμα CITES του Δασών Ηρακλείου ,αξιοσημείωτο μάλιστα είναι ότι το πτηνό που βρέθηκε στην κατοχή του ιδιοκτήτη δεν έφερε καν δακτύλιο σημάνσεως ενώ το τιμολόγιο της υποτιθέμενης νόμιμης αγοράς του περιέγραφε πτηνό που διέθετε συγκεκριμένο κώδικα σήμανσης CITES (δακτύλιο)! Στη συνέχεια η NYCTEA SCAΝDIACA παραδόθηκε για φιλοξενία στο ΕΚΠΑΖ Αίγινας και σχηματίστηκε δικογραφία κατά του κατόχου της - ιδιοκτήτη του PET SHOP.


κλπ κλπ κλπ κλπ κλπ κλπ..........................κλπ κλπ 


**................Στην εκδίκαση της ποινικής δίκης κατά του έμπορα κατόχου του άγριου πτηνού NYCTEA SCAΝDIACA , που πραγματοποιήθηκε στο μονομελές Πλημμελειοδικείο Ηρακλείου, ο κάτοχος κρίθηκε αθώος έλλειψη δόλου και διατάχτηκε μάλιστα η απόδοση του κατασχεθέντος στον ιδιοκτήτη!* 

*Το πρώην «κατασχεμένο» άγριο πτηνό επεστράφη στο κάτοχό του και ευρίσκεται ξανά προς πώληση στο ίδιο pet shop και ούτε γάτα ..ούτε ζημιά!* 

*Ο συνήγορος υπεράσπισης του κατηγορουμένου ισχυρίστηκε ότι:


μπλα μπλα μπλα μπλα............

**Η ΛΕΥΚΉ ΚΟΥΚΟΥΒΆΓΙΑ ΤΩΝ ΧΙΩΝΙΏΝ είναι ξανά στο pet shop..................* ::

----------


## Ρία

χριστέ μου! μου εχει ανεβει το αίμα στο κεφάλι! τον βρωμιάρηηηη!!!!!  :redface:  :redface:  :redface:  :Mad0054:  :Mad0054:  :Mad0054:  :Mad0054:  :Fighting0015:  :Fighting0015:  :Fighting0015:  :Fighting0015:  :Fighting0015: 

πόσο κάνει ρε παιδιά;

----------


## cute

όντως μακάρι να μαζευοντουσαν κάποια λεφτά και να αγοραζονταν η καημένη η κουκουβάγια  με σκοπο να επιστραφει στην φύση....
αμα είμουν  ενήλικη και έβγαζα τα δικά μου λεφτά σιγουρα θα πρόσφερα και εγώ για αυτή την μοναδική και πανέμορφη κουκουβάγια!!!!

----------


## jk21

δεν ειναι καταλληλο το περιβαλλον του τοπου μας για απελευθερωση .ο φυσικος χωρος της ειναι οι περιοχες που βλεπεται χρωματισμενες ,ενω εχουν αναφερθει και καποιοι πληθυσμοι (κυριως τον χειμωνα ) καπως νοτιοτερα σε ορεινες περιοχες της κεντρικης ευρωπης πχ αλπικη ζωνη .





δεν ξερω που γεννηθηκε το πουλι και πως βρεθηκε εδω ,αλλα σιγουρα ακομη και εκτροφης μη δαχτυλιδωμενο να ειναι (αν και ειναι ανεκδοτο καποιος να εχει τετοια εκτροφη στο εξωτερικο και να μην το δαχτυλιδωσει ) ,ειναι ηλιθιο να πωληθει στην νοτια ευρωπη ....

----------


## ninos

για να επιστρεψει παλι στο δικο του περιβαλλον με δυνατοτητα επιβιωσης, το θεωρω απιθανο μετα απο τοσα χρονια.  Ισως εαν αγοραζοταν απο καποιο παρκο, ωστε να ζουσε ναι μεν παλι στην αιχμαλωσια, αλλα υπο καλυτερες συνθηκες

----------


## geog87

οτι πιο τραγικο...δεν ξερω τι μεριδιο ευθυνης εχει ο πετσοπας αλλα και αυτος και αυτοι που το επιασαν μονο ως αλητες θα τους χαρακτηριζα!!!!

----------


## Καρολίνα

> για να επιστρεψει παλι στο δικο του περιβαλλον με δυνατοτητα επιβιωσης, το θεωρω απιθανο μετα απο τοσα χρονια.  Ισως εαν αγοραζοταν απο καποιο παρκο, ωστε να ζουσε ναι μεν παλι στην αιχμαλωσια, αλλα υπο καλυτερες συνθηκες




ποιό πάρκο θα μπορούσε να την φιλοξενήσει; και πόσο την πουλάει αυτός;

----------


## Καρολίνα

> οτι πιο τραγικο...δεν ξερω τι μεριδιο ευθυνης εχει ο πετσοπας αλλα και αυτος και αυτοι που το επιασαν μονο ως αλητες θα τους χαρακτηριζα!!!!




ο pet shopας, θεωρώ ότι έχει - πλέον - μεγαλύτερο μερίδιο ευθύνης απο ότι οι τύποι που του την "πάσαραν"... διότι πλέον ΓΝΩΡΙΖΕΙ τί πτηνό έχει στην κατοχή του - δεν ισχύει πια η "αρχική (ίσως!) άγνοια"

----------


## Καρολίνα

> *Δυστυχώς Ναι !!!!!!!!!!!!!  Πλήρωσε κάπου 600 ευρώ πρόστιμο από οτι διάβασα, και αυτό ήταν όλο.... !!! 
> 
> *Το ομορφότερο πλάσμα που έχω δει στα 37 μου !!!*




Είναι πραγματικά ...ανείπωτα όμορφη!!!! 

Κι έχω και μια υπέρμετρη λατρεία στις κουκουβάγιες γενικά......... έπαθα πλάκα που την είδα..!

----------


## οδυσσέας

οσο και να την πουλαει δεν πρεπει να αγοραστει γιατι θα του κανουμε το χατηρι και μετα θα βρει αλλο και παει λεγοντας. 

το θεμα πρεπει να φτασει στην ευρωπαικη ενωση, η να του το κλεψουμε.

----------


## Καρολίνα

βρήκα αυτό... η υπόθεση πρέπει να τραβάει από καιρό (ή αυτός το έχει συνήθειο με αυτά τα πουλιά)





> 08-07-2008, 16:20
> *
> Λευκή κουκουβάγια σε petshop*
> 
> Η λευκή κουκουβάγια δεν είναι προστατευόμενο είδος και απαγορεύετε η πώληση της?
> Ένα pet shop στο Ηράκλειο έκτος απο όλα τα άλλα ζώα που έχει ΄΄εχει και μία λευκή κουκουβάγια σε μία τζαμαρία μέσα. με ένα κούτσουρο πάνω να κάθετε.
> 
> 
> *Re: Λευκή κουκουβάγια σε petshop*
> ...



(για ευνόητους λόγους έβγαλα τα nick που είδα)





Γνώμη σας ;

----------


## jk21

αν εστειλε σωστη φωτο  και οχι καποια που νομιζε οτι της μοιαζει ,αποκλειεται να ειπανε απο την ανιμα κατι τετοιο .ειναι σε μικρο παιδι εμφανης η διαφορα !

----------


## panaisompatsos

Να βάλουμε τον πετσοπα πίσω απο μια τζαμαρία με το ενα πόδι πάνω σε ενα κουτσουρο να στέκεται με την επιγραφή πωλείται!!!

----------


## Καρολίνα

> Να βάλουμε τον πετσοπα πίσω απο μια τζαμαρία με το ενα πόδι πάνω σε ενα κουτσουρο να στέκεται με την επιγραφή πωλείται!!!


 Ε οχι, δεν περιμενα να του δωσεις και...αξια ..."πωλειται".; χεχεχε

----------


## moutro

Τώρα είδα το θέμα κ έπαθα σοκ!!!μά είναι δυνατόν? Αυτός κ να μην την πουλήσει πότε,δεν τον ενδιαφέρει, την εχεί στη βιτρίνα σαν "κραχτη" για να προσελκύει κόσμο... Δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ πάρκο να την υιοθετήσει, πέρα απο το αττικό, αλλα δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο γίνεται κάτι τέτοιο... Ο κοσμος είναι σάπιος...

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Αλεξανδρε, υπαρχουν αξιολογα παρκα, εκει στη Κρητη?

----------


## jk21

εγω δεν μπορω να σκεφτω ουτε το αττικο .... ουτε καταλληλο ορεινο περιβαλλον και σχετικα κρυο εχει ,ουτε ειναι δημοσιο ...το πουλι αν ποτε καταφερει καποια θεσμικη οργανωση και το παρει ,πρεπει να φυγει σε παρκο ή στη φυση (υπαρχουν καταλληλα οργανα στις βορειες χωρες να το κρινουν ) της βορειας ευρωπης

----------


## xarhs

> Ε οχι, δεν περιμενα να του δωσεις και...αξια ..."πωλειται".; χεχεχε


χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα........
ΧΑΡΙΖΕΤΑΙ με κεφαλαια γραμματα........ ή μαλλον δινεται αμοιβη αποιος τον παρει και τα εξοδα αποστολης δικα μας

----------


## Sakura

Είναι πολυ λυπηρό ενα τοσο ωραιο ζώο να βρίσκεται σε αιχμαλωσία.Κρίμα!!

----------


## karakonstantakis

> Αλεξανδρε, υπαρχουν αξιολογα παρκα, εκει στη Κρητη?



Δεν υπάρχουν πάρκα γενικώς Νίκο !!  ::

----------


## οδυσσέας

απο οτι καταλαβα το πουλι ειναι εκει απο το 2008?

----------


## Καρολίνα

> απο οτι καταλαβα το πουλι ειναι εκει απο το 2008?




δεν ξέρω, διότι από ότι το πρωί μου είπαν - αλλά όχι σίγουρο - το πουλί είναι ακόμη..,. μωρό  ::    το πιο πιθανό από εκτροφή εξωτερικού (το κάνουν έστω και χωρίς δαχτυλίδι), αν και πάλι απαγορεύεται..

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Ρε παιδια.. δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε κατι εμεις, το greekbirdclub??? Να μαζεψουμε υπογραφες?? Να βοηθησουμε οικονομικα με μικρο ποσο ο καθενας, και να παει πισω, εκει που ανηκει? Ελατε! Κατι θα μπορουμε να κανουμε!

----------


## Καρολίνα

> Ρε παιδια.. δεν μπορουμε να κανουμε κατι εμεις, το greekbirdclub??? Να μαζεψουμε υπογραφες?? Να βοηθησουμε οικονομικα με μικρο ποσο ο καθενας, και να παει πισω, εκει που ανηκει? Ελατε! Κατι θα μπορουμε να κανουμε!



Το ποσό να χρησιμοποιηθεί για τί ακριβώς εννοείς;

----------


## οδυσσέας

να μαζεψουμε λεφτα μονο για εξοδα δικαστηριου, οχι για αγορα του πουλιου.

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

> Το ποσό να χρησιμοποιηθεί για τί ακριβώς εννοείς;


Να βοηθησουμε οικονομικως (αφου μαζεψουμε υπογραφες) να γυρισει εκει που ανηκει!

----------


## Καρολίνα

> να μαζεψουμε λεφτα μονο για εξοδα δικαστηριου, οχι για αγορα του πουλιου.



Μια αγωγή.. πάει κοντά στο 1.000 - συμπεριλαμβανομένης και της πρώτης παράστασης (αν είναι "δικός σου" ο δικηγόρος)... κάθε παράσταση μετέπειτα.. υπολόγιζε κανά 600άρι.

Με σχεδόν μηδενικές πιθανότητες να κερδίσεις κάτι (άλλωστε αν διαβάσεις.. έχει ξαναγίνει)  :Happy: 



(υγ. οι τιμές που αναφέρω... είναι για προ 2ετίας.... δεν θέλω να μάθω πόσο είναι πια!)

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Με εμας, αλλα ζωοφορουμ, και με τη στηριξη απο φιλοζωικες, ισως καταφερουμε κατι! Ισως να να μαζεψουμε το ποσο που χρειαζεται και να γινει οτι πρεπει να γινει!

----------


## jk21

παιδια νομιζω η αποφαση ελεγε για τελεσιδικία ή κανω λαθος; με δικη δεν γινεται κατι .... μονο αν ενημερωθουν ευρωπαικοι οργανισμοι μπορεί να γινει κατι  ...

----------


## Καρολίνα

> παιδια νομιζω η αποφαση ελεγε για τελεσιδικία ή κανω λαθος; με δικη δεν γινεται κατι .... μονο αν ενημερωθουν ευρωπαικοι οργανισμοι μπορεί να γινει κατι  ...



Κάθε τελεσιδικία Δημήτρη αφορά σε κάθε συγκεκριμένη δίκη  :Happy:  ότι εντός μηνός που υπάρχει το περιθώριο δεν ασκήθηκε έφεση. Αυτό δεν θα πεί πως δεν μπορεί να ξεκινήσει μια εκ νέου δίκη... αλλά με μία ήδη απόφαση υπέρ του (και κάθε υπέρ του χαρτί)..... λειτουργεί πάντα αρνητικά για την άλλη πλευρά που θα ασκήσει την όποια αγωγή κτλ

----------


## Naylia

Μετά τη ''μόδα του Harry Potter'',ειδικά οι λευκές κουκουβάγιες είναι υπό εξαφάνιση.Κάπου είχα διαβάσει ότι στην Αγγλία δεν απαγορεύεται η πώληση τους.
Κατά καιρούς έχω δει να πουλάνε και στην Ελλάδα,ιδιώτες μωρά(!) τα οποία είναι και ταισμένα στο χέρι-αυτό το είδα σε μια απλή αγγελία και αν θυμάμαι καλά ήταν ένας τύπος στην Καλαμάτα.Όπως βλέπουμε το θέμα έχει ξεφύγει...ένα πρόστιμο 600euro δεν είναι τίποτα για τον Pet shopa αν αναλογιστεί κανείς ότι αν βρεθεί αγοραστής θα έχει μεγαλύτερο κέρδος.
Απορώ πως έφτασε στην Κρήτη ένα τέτοιο πτηνό που ζει σε εντελώς διαφορετικό κλίμα και πως μπήκε στη χώρα.Μα κανένας έλεγχος δε γίνεται πια;Με τα πόδια πέρασε τα σύνορα; ::  ::

----------


## MAKISV

Ρε παιδια αυτος ο αχαρακτηριστος ποσο την εχει κοστολογησει??δεν εχει τιμη?

----------

